# Moving to Mexico City



## JohnnyZenith (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello,

I wrote on this forum before but for some reason I cannot find my original post.

I am a 32 year old Male from the UK. I lived in Mexico City from 2007 to 2008 for around 9 months and would very much like to return. To be honest I lived off my savings before and only did a little bit of conversational teaching here and there.

Anyway I have only saved about 3000 pounds. However my flight (and return flight )would be paid for by a friend in Mexico and I can live totally rent free near San Angel for as long as I wish as I did before. So yes I have an excellent friend base there.

I have a degree in Media Arts and I speak some Spanish but nowhere near fluent. I do not have a TEFL however so I am not sure as to how easy or hard it would be to find ok paid work to have a decent life on. Is there any possibilities for someone like me to work for a multinational or any other company there? There is also the possibility of doing an English taught Masters but it must be prohibitively expensive.

The truth is not only do I love the place but i'm in a dead end job here with all my friends gone away. I'm single and have no dependants.

Thanks for your time


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your biggest problem will be that you have to show INM (Immigration) proof of income/resources in order to get a visa to stay longer than the 180 days permitted on an FMM. Working will require special permission from INM as well, and it will be specific to a particular job. An employer must support you in that application.
If you could land a position with an international firm which does business in Mexico, that might lead to a transfer to Mexico and satisfy your needs.
Buena suerte.


----------

